# 5 7 upper



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

so what do you guys think of the 5 7 upper that can be attached to a AR lower :watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen a couple of articles about it. I'm not all that sure I'd like it though.

Here's the lat article I read about it (Link)


----------

